# Lathe selling - pricing advise needed



## Dario (Jan 10, 2008)

Much as I hate to, I may have to sell my Powermatic 3520B (PM3520B) lathe for various reasons.  That being the case, I want to get the most out of it possible without being "greedy".

It is a slightly used lathe...I would say it has less than 100 hours running time on it (probably closer to 50 hours) and in perfect working order.  It does have a few tiny paint dings (superficial) due to my recent move.

It will come with my home made spindle steady and bowl steady.  

I will also include an older and well used high vacuum pump (Robinair) for a vacuum chuck.  While I tested this, I am not sure how well it will perform.

Since it will be pickup only deal (South Texas, 78541)...I will also include a few wood/log pieces (100-200 pounds worth) of mesquite and TX Ebony.  

While the buyer is here, I will also treat him to a good home cooked meal  LOL

Again the deal includes:
1) Slightly used PM3520B
2) Home made Spindle Steady
3) Home made Bowl Steady
4) Robinair vacuum pump
5) Free Mesquite and TX Ebony
6) Free home cooked meal (I would say this is the best part)  LOL

Based on this, what do you think is a FAIR asking price for it?  My initial thinking is $2,200.00.  Is it too much, too little or just right?

BTW, to those who wrote privately, I appreciate it. I really hate parting with this lathe but my mini will have to tide me over for now.  It is the one I use the most anyway.  I can always buy another big lathe later when the need and opportunity arises. 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 10, 2008)

I just know this hurts!


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2008)

I know it's depressing to sell it. If only I had the extra cash, I'd be down this weekend.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 10, 2008)

Dario, What is the lathe worth new. Shop equipment does not loose value because you drove it out of the show room like a car does. There would be some value in being able to have it shipped but not a huge amount since you most likely have a market for it within driving distance. Plus you will feed them. Including that this is not a desired sale. I would stick to keeping the price on the lathe at new price. let the wood freebie help make up for the lack of frills. as for the other items. I am at a big donno on them.
Sorry to see you have to sell it though. Hope you can come up with another solution myself.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 10, 2008)

Dario, if you have to sell it, sell it!  Don't give it away!  I'd say price it more in the $4000 range, especially considering the freebies you're giving away with it!


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 10, 2008)

This causes me much pain, Dario, but you have to do what you have to do. That said, the lathe alone should easily go for $2300 - $2500, so if you can live with $2200 you are being more than fair. With the added goodies, I think I'd start at $2400 if it were mine.


----------



## Dario (Jan 10, 2008)

Guys,

Much as I love this lathe, giving it up is not as bad as it may seem.  I am not sure if it is just me accepting and  coming to terms with it but I really am not hurting.  At first, I thought it would hurt but came time to make the decision, it just seems the natural thing to do.  Maybe the fact that I barely used it shows that I am not that in need of it.  Maybe someone can put this to better use actually.

As I mentioned to others, the lathe is only a material thing.  Nice to have but can be replaced later if needed.  Given the chance, I probably will get a bigger bandsaw first than a bigger lathe. I can put that thing to better use for sure.


----------



## Dario (Jan 10, 2008)

For those who don't know...I got this lathe at a steal from a fellow IAP member who won it at a SWAT event as a door prize.  He sold me this because he had a similar one he purchased just a month or so earlier.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 10, 2008)

Dario,
If I saw this package at $2500.00 locally, I would gladly pay it.

The wood is worth several hundred dollars, then the vacuum pump, jigs that you used and a home cooked meal?

I too am sorry you must sell it, don't give it away!  There are those who would buy it low and sell it much higher, why shouldn't you get the value?

I say Minimum Price $2500.00!


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 10, 2008)

I'll offer something more valuable than money... My eternal respect.  Sorry you have to sell.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jan 10, 2008)

I just paid $2550 new for the 3520


----------



## rlharding (Jan 10, 2008)

I would take 10% off the price of a new one, as someone said, the lathe holds its value.
Then, I would add prices to the additional items you have but list it as a package deal.

Lets assume the items you made are high quality. You will have a sense of how much they would be to buy; reduce that by ???? 40%?
The lumber is worth a small fortune, someone said about $800 I believe. So, reduce that by whatever %.

The thing to do though is list the 'actual' price someone would pay to buy each item new, then show how much you are discounting everything and sell it all as a job lot.

You are still giving someone a great deal, human nature of turners dictates you will inevitable throw in some more wood.....and a great meal....a steal.


----------



## Dario (Jan 10, 2008)

Ron,

Thanks for the referral.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jan 10, 2008)

Any Time Buddy


----------



## GBusardo (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Dario,   Sorry about you having to sell.  I have no idea what the cost of what you are offering, but I do know that good tools do not lose much of their value. With the goodies, I would say you should have no trouble getting 75 to 80% of what it goes for new. Oh, getting a good price is not being greedy.  Get what you can and who ever buys it, will have a fine machine at a great price! Good luck to you


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 10, 2008)

Only problem with the above is that the market in South Texas may be significantly different than in either Alaska or PA.  

Dario: Have you tried finding a yellow pages for Brownsville and trying to locate a Rockler or Woodcraft type store.  Maybe someone like that can give you a good feel for what the market is like in your area.  With you being so far away from the real world, market conditions may be totally different??

For those of you who don't know where Dario lives, it doesn't matter because you can't get there from here!!!


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 11, 2008)

Dario,
If I wasn't having to replace about 5 acres of fencing for the pasture , I'd ask Judy if I could get it.  
Timing's just wrong for me but whoever does get it will be one lucky person.
Have you listed it on WN? I'd bet it wouldn't last a week.


----------



## Dario (Jan 11, 2008)

Gary,

I offered it today to a fellow IAP member who expressed interest.  I also have another buyer lined up.  If these won't work I might post it at WoodNet, Craigslist or even eBay.

Thanks


----------



## Dario (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> 
> Only problem with the above is that the market in South Texas may be significantly different than in either Alaska or PA.
> 
> ...




Randy,

No store like that here that I can find.  

I do have a couple offers already and might sell it to a guy living in Corpus Christi.  He is an IAP member who doesn't post/visit here much.  Another guy who showed interest lives in San Antonio.

If those fails, I'll consider posting at WoodNet, Craigslist and lastly maybe eBay.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Dario (Jan 16, 2008)

I posted at WoodNet and Craigslist but no takers.

I just posted it on eBay for $1,999.99 and hope to get a nibble 

I would appreciate any and all help getting this lathe sold.  If you know anyone who might be interested (including your turning club []) I'd appreciate it if you would pass the info.

THANKS!!!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 16, 2008)

> I just posted it on eBay for $1,999.99 and hope to get a nibble



I just typed 'powermatic lathe' into the search bar at ebay, and didn't see yours at all, Dario!  

Andrew


----------



## Dario (Jan 17, 2008)

Andrew,

That's odd.  Try searching for item number: 270204041461


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, it worked when I typed in the item number, but a search for powermatic lathe in all categories doesn't show your item...

Is anyone else having the same problem?  If so, what can Dario do to get it to show up?  

Andrew


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 17, 2008)

Andrew:  I searched "powermatic lathe" and it worked just fine?  Maybe you made a typo?

Dario:  Looks like you need a bigger flat washer on the banjo of your tool rest.


----------



## Dario (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> 
> 
> Dario:  Looks like you need a bigger flat washer on the banjo of your tool rest.



Randy,

You mean the washer for the bowl steady maybe?

Maybe I just missed it but the next size I found was too big and while it won't hurt, the current one works just fine.  After tightening it, you cannot move the steady.  The base of the steady are all cocobolo, and paela for the lower lock which is "shared" by the 2 steady.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 17, 2008)

Ah, the problem is that I use ebay.ca 

Went to ebay.com, and it worked just fine!!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow great price!

Good Luck Dario


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> 
> 
> Randy,
> ...



Yeah, that is what I meant.  If it is working OK that is probably all that matters, especially since you are selling it.  It just looks to me like there isn't much wood under the washer and it might give way if you had a serious catch.  Of course, I was thinking tool rest rather than bowl rest; but even a bowl rest might take some serious stress under the right circumstances.  I can't tell from the picture whether that is a regular flat washer or a fender washer.  A fender washer would give you more gripping area.  If it is a fender washer, sized to whatever bolt you are using, you could add another fender washer of the next bigger size under the existing washer.  But all is sort of moot since you are selling the lathe.

On another issue, since you are sooooooo faaaaaarrrr out in the boonies, that "pickup" thing may be a deal breaker for some folks.  I don't know how much you are willing to do to sell the lathe; but you might offer to deliver it for a modest fee($75?) to the San Antone area which might be your largest realistic market. 

I wish you luck.  It sure is a deal for someone.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jan 17, 2008)

Dario

Why don't you post a link here?


----------



## Dario (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> 
> Dario
> 
> Why don't you post a link here?



Thought about it but I am not sure if it is appropriate. [:I]


----------



## GBusardo (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's Crazy Dario,  Why would it not be appropriate?  I say go for it. I really hope you get your price and sell it soon.  Good luck


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jan 17, 2008)

Do It!!!

I know some else how wants to look at it!


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 18, 2008)

Dario:  

I can't keep up with the different rules at all of the various sites I visit; but I think a direct link to your eBay ad is not permissible here.  That being said, there is "NO" reason that you can't put an ad in the IAP classified with the text of your eBay ad...just paste it in... or mention the eBay auction number.  Which, BTW, is  *270204041461 *for anyone who might be interested.  

That is just what the classidied forum is for.  Good luck, buddy!!


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 23, 2008)

It looks like Dario found a buyer for his Powermatic on eBay!![8D]


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 23, 2008)

It is a shame he didn't get more.  Somebody got a great deal.

Mike


----------



## Dario (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Someone sure had a great deal and I am happy for him.  He emailed me a couple of times a few days before bidding so I know he really like it. I would have felt even better if someone here bought it though...especially at that price.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 23, 2008)

Might want to introduce him to the group.  Maybe he will become part of the group and you will feel even better down the road.  Way to keep your chin up Dario, your a class act.

Mike


----------

